# Coffee Table (in progress)



## mackman (Mar 2, 2016)

So...it's definitely not perfect, and the fact that I was completely unaware of wood movement when I began the project means that it's already severely compromised, and may have serious problems as the humidity shifts over the Summer. That said, I'm still pretty proud of this, and I'll post more pictures as I continue to work on it. 

The center (and two small pieces at the sides) are padauk. 

The X is cherry.

The next layer is walnut. 

The middle layer is aromatic cedar.

And the outer layer is hickory.

(and then there's the end-pieces of padauk and aro cedar)

I'll be putting together an apron to attach the legs to, and I have some peruvian walnut and sapele to highlight the shelf that will go underneath. 

I'll be finishing the top and shelf with tung oil, friction sealing it as described here. 

As I said above, I'll update the post as I progress on it. I'm hoping to have some time to seal it this weekend, because I'm very excited to see what it looks like with the finish.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Mar 8, 2016)

very cool design! I'd also like to see what it looks like when finished.


----------



## mackman (Mar 2, 2016)

Let's do this...

(I have tried EVERYTHING I can think of to make these pictures not upload upsidedown. They're right-side up in the original files...


----------



## terryh (Nov 11, 2013)

Very nice table. I love all the different woods.

The sideways picture thing is apparently a problem between Apple and Microsoft. Some of the photos I've posted on this forum, which were taken with an iPad show up sideways if I view the thread on my PC but they're the right way around if I look at the forum on my iPad. I've poked around on the web to see if the problem can be solved, and I get the impression it is not easily done, if it can be done at all.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice build you got here. I will be watching for the final finish.


----------



## mackman (Mar 2, 2016)

This is, without a doubt, the _coolest_ finish I've ever applied. I'm not even sure if I did it right (I guess I'll do a spill test in a day or so), but it looks AMAZING. Yeah, it doesn't cover up surface flaws in the wood the way polyurethane does, but it looks a lot more natural...and it's super cool having that smoothness and shine on the wood itself, without a layer of "plastic."


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Your table will have some wood movement but when it does, the oil finish you chose will not crack like a polyurethane finish.


----------



## mackman (Mar 2, 2016)

Toolman50 said:


> Your table will have some wood movement but when it does, the oil finish you chose will not crack like a polyurethane finish.


That's what I was hoping! It wasn't necessarily the intent: My wife just wanted something more "natural" than a thick poly coat. But I'm really hoping that's how it'll work. Thanks for the info!

EDIT: You've got a lot of posts here, so you probably know what you're talking about. Be straight with me: Can I hope for this table top to remain functional? Or is it likely just to completely destroy itself over the Summer due to wood movement?


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

mackman said:


> That's what I was hoping! It wasn't necessarily the intent: My wife just wanted something more "natural" than a thick poly coat. But I'm really hoping that's how it'll work. Thanks for the info!
> 
> EDIT: You've got a lot of posts here, so you probably know what you're talking about. Be straight with me: Can I hope for this table top to remain functional? Or is it likely just to completely destroy itself over the Summer due to wood movement?


I built two cross-grained end tables out of Pecan. I splined all the joints and glued with white glue. 
I had these tables for 30 years and although the joints showed cracks, they remained functional.


----------



## mackman (Mar 2, 2016)

Table legs! Well, one leg at least. Glued up some sapele and peruvian walnut, which I had only bought because it was very thin stock that I could afford. Like how it turned out! Carved using a chisel, spokeshave, and file.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Mar 8, 2016)

nice work, that leg looks great!


----------



## jspadaro (Mar 20, 2015)

That looks really cool. I like the finish as well, might have to keep that in mind for the future. The legs look great - I might also have to steal that jig idea, hah.


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

mackman said:


> So...it's definitely not perfect, and the fact that I was completely unaware of wood movement when I began the project means that it's already severely compromised, and may have serious problems as the humidity shifts over the Summer. That said, I'm still pretty proud of this, and I'll post more pictures as I continue to work on it.


I can't imagine that the expansion/contraction problems you will experience will be terribly major. Your slats of wood aren't really that big so they shouldn't move too much.

I did a nightstand with a similar top. One night, during the winter, I woke up to what sounded like a gun going off. I turned my light on and found that the top of the stand that was sitting right next to the vent register had split apart at the glue joint. I wasn't thrilled but I didn't try to fix it because I was too busy.

That summer, as the humidity came back up, I noticed the joint had closed itself back up. Couldn't even tell it broke. This winter wasn't terribly cold so the top didn't move.

I can't imagine you will have much trouble.


----------



## mackman (Mar 2, 2016)

Two legs done, a third chiseled and ready for the spokeshave. (Work's been busy). I'm really glad to hear from people reassuring me that the table probably won't one day explode into a million splinters! 

By the way, I'm planning on doing a shelf low down on the leg...any suggestions on the best way to attach it, while accounting for wood movement?


----------



## smerk (Mar 26, 2016)

Looks awesome! Great job hand carving the legs!


----------



## Awach (Apr 12, 2016)

Looks great! Good inspiration


----------



## mackman (Mar 2, 2016)

Free time + brand-new router + makeshift router table + (nearly) perfect fit = happy me. Finally able to start on the skirt and connect the skirt to the legs. (Although now that I think about it, i should probably figure out how to attach the lower shelf ((and put that together)) before I actually glue anything).


----------



## mackman (Mar 2, 2016)

Shelf is done! Well, mostly done...applying the tung oil proved to be the last straw for my 2-year-old Ryobi sander, and I wasn't able to get above 1200 grit. I'll probably pick up a B&D sander exclusively for tung oil application to finish the job at 2000 grit. Center is alder, edged with leftover cherry, sapele, and peruvian walnut. 

Also, I was able to dry-fit the skirt to the legs, and it fits REALLY well. Now I just have to figure out how I'm going to mount the shelf, and I'll be able to put it all together for reals!


----------



## mackman (Mar 2, 2016)

DONE!

Is it perfect? No. But is it the most beautiful thing I've ever built? Definitely. I was getting a little worried that the legs would look weird with the top and shelf, but...i think it looks pretty awesome. What do you guys think?

i used Rockler clips to attach the top, and a couple clips and a screw at each end for the shelf. I learned a lot during this project, and it was a TON of fun. Easily my favorite thing about it is all the color and variation that I achieved without a single stain. It's all natural wood and tung oil, and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## jspadaro (Mar 20, 2015)

That looks great!


----------



## SGTSHEW (Apr 29, 2016)

Looks great! Love the job you did hand carving those legs.


----------



## mackman (Mar 2, 2016)

SGTSHEW said:


> Looks great! Love the job you did hand carving those legs.


Thanks! It was a lot of fun learning how to do it. They took a long time, but I was in no hurry. After I got the initial rough chiseling out of the way, I would basically just get set up at my desk and watch netflix while spokeshaving the crap out of them.


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 20, 2012)

The table-top mosaic is really nice and unique!


----------



## KDC1956 (Apr 21, 2016)

Nice cat too. This makes my coffee table not look as good as yours does.Oh well I still like mine here.


----------

